# Funnest SMB Flies



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Usually "funnest" means most effective, but not always. For those of us still sitting at the vise in the cold weather, getting ready for the spring smallies to start getting active some may ask "What should I stock up on for the coming season?"

So, what are the funnest type smallie flies for you? Why?


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Muddler minnows 6-12..really fun to fish and have done really well for me at Rocky. It's always a suprise when a smallie hits them because you have no idea when it's coming and they usually hook themselves. But it got to a point where that is all I fished with and this spring I'm going to try some craw patterns because they love them. With the muddlers you can use them as a topwater or use an intermediate line or leader and strip them longer so every strip they will go under the surface and then pop up. Usually through riffles or in deep pools. I have some Clouser crayfish that I am looking foward to trying this year I have to keep them down and that's always been a problem for me I have a sinking leader and that might help..or you can nymph fish them under a float from what I read. But I'm not a big indiacator guy. Just like a fly on the leader and no extra stuff...But muddlers are great fun and I know I will go back to them.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I will have to try out some muddlers this summer! I got a couple in different sizes. I voted streamers because I love using a black wooley bugger for bass. I have had some luck on that color more than others. also I am gonna make some more clousers and crayfish patterns. so streamers it is.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I fish Clousers, Buggers, and McCabes Crayfish for smallmouth. I find these patterns much more productive than surface bugs.

Jeremy


----------



## rushrun (Apr 10, 2007)

Caught more fish on streamers, but there's still something FUN about seeing a smallie hit a surface bug.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if i am fishing smallies i usually start with somthing up top, sneaky peats are killer for numbers, and i do well with big black poppers or smallish divers. if i'm not fishing those its probably a big bunny strip of some sort.


----------



## superart (Nov 19, 2007)

Nothing better then seeing the fish hit the fly with a top water presentation. You may get more going deep at times, but if the question is about fun well.....


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I love top water fishing also.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

ill fish unweighted olive zonkers and bunny strip leaches just under the surface---they work great and you still see the strike---if that gets slow-- let it sink a bit more


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

If the smallies are under 2# i like topwater, if they are big smallies its gotta be a clouser for me at about a 2/0 hook!!


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

i guess flies that get in the fishes face work the best-nymphs, streamers. i probably tried the popper in wrong places so i cant say anything about it


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

hands down it's clousers for me caught my biggest smallie last year I was fishing where a smaller feeder stream entered the main creek water was a little high and stained (2 days after a big rain) I had picked up a few saugers earlier and then SLAM at first I thought I had a snag but then it was on he went up stream down stream and then he danced for me and thats when I seen what I had when it waas all said and done 3 lbs 11 oz anround 15in but the girth was amazing I told my self man am I hooked now but I say that after every fish


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

big_fish said:


> hands down it's clousers for me caught my biggest smallie last year I was fishing where a smaller feeder stream entered the main creek water was a little high and stained (2 days after a big rain) I had picked up a few saugers earlier and then SLAM at first I thought I had a snag but then it was on he went up stream down stream and then he danced for me and thats when I seen what I had when it waas all said and done 3 lbs 11 oz anround 15in but the girth was amazing I told my self man am I hooked now but I say that after every fish


3lbs 11oz and 15 inches, must have been shaped like a bluegill


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I have been using EP fiber minnows and topwater foam flies like Gurgler on steriods for bass. 6 bass last year were over 20 inches with larget being 25 inches and they were all except one caught on the E P flies. The first thing is finding what is effective for you and once you do you start catching some nice fish.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Marshall it was possibly the healthiest fish I have ever seen looked like a football while I was removing the hook it spit up a 4 to 5 in chub what a pig definitly a catch and release you don't see fish like that everyday good genetics plenty af food and little fishing pressure


----------

